# Pesticide Guide



## Ray (Apr 20, 2017)

The folks at Michigan State Agricultural Extension Service have published a one-page guide to current commercial pesticides. It is targeting greenhouse-grown leafy greens, herbs, and vegetables, but does include those labeled for ornamentals, as well. While not covering all insects and mites, it does provide a decent reference for aphids, fungus gnats, spider mites, thrips, and whitefly, which are pretty common orchid pests.

I have uploaded it to my website, so that you can check it out, or download it for yourself.


----------



## JAB (Apr 20, 2017)

Nice find. Thanks Ray!


----------



## gego (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## abax (Apr 20, 2017)

Great resource, Ray. Thank you.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 21, 2017)

Good thinking Ray. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank-you!


----------



## RandyT (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2017)

Gracias, excellent resource


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

